
The Earth is not running out of oil and gas, BP says - AliCollins
http://www.telegraph.co.uk/finance/newsbysector/energy/oilandgas/11971280/The-Earth-is-not-running-out-of-oil-and-gas-BP-says.html
======
pjc50
This relies on fudging the distinction between "reserves" and "resources". The
actual existing quantity of oil and gas in the earth is fixed, unknown but
estimated. As it's surveyed and deemed economically recoverable it's moved
into the "reserves" category.

This doesn't take into account "unburnable" fossil fuels which can be
extracted at the cost of pushing us over the "catastrophic" IPCC predictions.

[http://www.oilandgasinvestor.com/stephen/2010/02/19/energy-t...](http://www.oilandgasinvestor.com/stephen/2010/02/19/energy-
terms-reserves-vs-resources)

------
thomasrossi
"We envisage increasing competition between energy resources," he said. "This
will likely result in increased competition in the energy market and
disruption for the incumbent." \- speaking of clean energy sources.

Making the scenario competitive is the only way indeed, responsibility
assignation like Kyoto protocol are meh.

~~~
tachyonbeam
Good will doesn't seem to triumph over greed very often. It's very fortunate
for us all that the cost of solar and lithium-ion batteries keep decreasing.

------
k8tte
what a load of bullshit.

